# Bodypower Expo Birmingham May 2010



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi guys, whos attending the above? This will be my first year there, i have wanted to go for the last 3 years. Ive got a VIP ticket with about 20 of the lads from Steelworks gym in Rotherham, where Dave Titterton attended a couple of weeks ago.

Really cant wait, the VIP ticket lets you into all the seminars with people lie Jay Cutler and Phile Heath, along with the legenday Dorian Yates.

Oh yeah, and a free t-shirt haha :clap2:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We're going with a Gasp, Better Bodies and Extreme Nutrition stand.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ill be there on the saturday probably


----------



## Strong_billong (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd love to go. Sadly my mates would rather go to the pub and gym budz dön't seen to intrested =(


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I didn't know it has been going three years, but want to go, it might be that or the Britain in Southport, not decided?


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

yerh its going to be awesome:high5:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Anyone got a link?


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to Bodypower 2010

It does look awesome, going to try and go I think.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

It was amazing. Jay Cutler is so much bigger than Phil Heath and Dennis Wolf. And they were huge guys. Please check out my Profile Album from the day!!


----------

